# Dino needs our help.



## Rick (Jul 21, 2008)

So I was talking to Dino earlier and he wants our help. He's getting another guitar and he wants a guitar with a different color. He's got white, flat black, shiny black, red, grey, flat grey, green, navy blue, the color on the Xiphos 7, and some others that I'm blanking out on right now. 

Any ideas on a different color for him?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tangerine orange!


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 21, 2008)

A stained xiphos. 
So you can see the wood.


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2008)

HaGGuS said:


> A stained xiphos.
> So you can see the wood.



He actually tried it but he didn't like it. 

Keep the ideas coming!!


----------



## Lee (Jul 21, 2008)

Orange might actually be pretty cool if it was pulled off properly. Something like a candy orange.


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 21, 2008)

Dark metallic blue that changes colors, sort of like the Mystic Dream paintjob on the EBMM JP's. With a white binding on the body neck and headstock for extra pimpitude.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 21, 2008)

Black/Red Bloodsplatter, with full white binding, and a Blood spatter Stained maple fretboard.

and then he could send it to me!


----------



## shadowlife (Jul 21, 2008)

How about a swirl?


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2008)

Over my dead body.


----------



## Rich5150 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tangerine candy orange with pearl binding neck and headstock


----------



## wes225 (Jul 21, 2008)

A bright orange RG7 with the reversed stock and white neck n headstock binding "Orangea n Cream Shredin' Machine



Rich5150 said:


> Tangerine candy orange with pearl binding neck and headstock


x1, better


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jul 21, 2008)

A picture of a giant dick to represent him stupid asshole he is


----------



## Lee (Jul 21, 2008)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> A picture of a giant dick to represent him stupid asshole he is



That's completely uncalled for.


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, maturity is definitely one of your strong suits. And so is grammar.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 21, 2008)

How about a graphic? Like Pinhead from Hellraiser, or something like that? 

Something really Badass!


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> He actually tried it but he didn't like it.
> 
> Keep the ideas coming!!



dooohhh....


----------



## wes225 (Jul 21, 2008)

has he tried any sunbursts?


----------



## Lee (Jul 21, 2008)

wes225 said:


> has he tried any sunbursts?



If he didn't like stained wood I doubt that he'd like a sunburst, but that would definitely look different on something like a Xiphos.



Another idea: Desert yellow with a maple board


----------



## Infused1 (Jul 21, 2008)

This


----------



## wes225 (Jul 21, 2008)

OH MY GOD

Chrome and satin red with giger carvings


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 21, 2008)

Infused1 said:


> This



YES!!!!!! I agree 10000000000%


----------



## Nazca (Jul 21, 2008)

Acrylic.

*Hides*


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 21, 2008)

Xiphos with Blue flamed maple colour, as in the colour on the RGA321.

That would make my day! Or year even... 

EDIT: This guitar:





With this paint/wood grain:


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2008)

Blood Red like my Vixen? I think that would look totally badass on an LACS Dino custom.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 21, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Blood Red like my Vixen? I think that would look totally badass on an LACS Dino custom.



Wait a sec, his Xiphos 7 is that colour already!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 21, 2008)

is he getting an Xiphos or an RG? This could probably help some of us come up with more progressive ideas.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 21, 2008)

How about an arched top Xiphos?


----------



## UGH (Jul 21, 2008)

I always thought some bitchin' pit action would make an awesome graphic.


----------



## mat091285 (Jul 21, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Blood Red like my Vixen? I think that would look totally badass on an LACS Dino custom.



Blood Red FTW!!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arched top HR Giger Xiphos with full green abalone binding.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 21, 2008)

As much as I like hr giger, I think it has been a bit played out and if dino doesn't want to become just another poser, he should find some other modern artist to do some work for him.


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> is he getting an Xiphos or an RG? This could probably help some of us come up with more progressive ideas.



Sorry, I should have mentioned that. He's getting another RG.

I suggested a sunburst color but he didn't really dig that either.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2008)

Is he interested in flame or quilt tops at all, or bursts? Metallic turquoise like my old KxK might be cool


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 21, 2008)

Purple.


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2008)

I said a quilted top like Buz's but black and he said he'd have to see Buz's first.


----------



## Vision (Jul 21, 2008)

Burn it! 






Or just get something with an ebony veneer on it... like the Blackmachines.


----------



## budda (Jul 21, 2008)

link him to a thread.

flame maple top with green or blue would work.

if he wants a solid colour, copperhead orange!

or just a natural finish with a burled maple top?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned that. He's getting another RG.
> 
> I suggested a sunburst color but he didn't really dig that either.



Doesn't like stains Or bursts? Not bursts at all? or just sunbursts? It would be cool to have like White, with a THIN edge black sunburst. So a lot of the guitar is white, accept for right at the edge it starts fading to black. Or perhaps a different color like that? 




Like this ^


----------



## Lee (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, I thought he was getting a Xiphos, not an RG. A blue burst might look cool.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jul 21, 2008)

POLKA DOTS!!!!


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 21, 2008)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> A picture of a giant dick to represent him stupid asshole he is



[action=eaeolian]grabs popcorn and waits for the board beatdown to begin.[/action]


----------



## wintersun (Jul 21, 2008)

holy crap, I almost freaked out when I saw this topic heheheehe


Anyways, thats a lot of guitars. If this Dino here (me ) had so many, he really wouldnt be asking for help, now would he 

Anyways, I'd go for a dark blue, or a natural.


----------



## Regor (Jul 21, 2008)

I've always thought his album artwork was pretty kick ass!! How about something like this? (Disclaimer: My photoshop skillz are teh looze)


----------



## Nazca (Jul 21, 2008)

Silverburst on an RG.


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2008)

All of these seem like really good ideas.

Including Captain Sarg being permabanned.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 21, 2008)

*PINK!!*
or maybe a nice neon green...


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2008)

Tell him to get "Pisschrist is the best song ever" inlayed across the board.


----------



## budda (Jul 21, 2008)

as far as graphics go, i think it was the Jackson CS that did an OUTSTANDING job of real-looking flames on a Dinky or Soloist..

what if he got a hurricane, or the eye of a hurricane as a Graphic? I mean extremely detailed, and you think its going to swallow his picking hand .

the forums thoughts on that one?

hell, now I want it!


----------



## Decipher (Jul 22, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Tell him to get "Pisschrist is the best song ever" inlayed across the board.


Agreed.  How about a sparkle Green Apple Burst? I saw the finish on one of Mapex's Saturn drum kits... My god it was beautiful!!


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2008)

shadowlife said:


> How about a swirl?



This man knows what he's talkin' about.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 22, 2008)

Swirls are freaking awesome.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 22, 2008)

Black with green bevels. /thread


----------



## RXTN (Jul 22, 2008)

desert yellow


----------



## Wound (Jul 22, 2008)

This colour!


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 22, 2008)

White with orange accents or viceversa


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 22, 2008)

Holoflash like the old Kramers.


----------



## jrf8 (Jul 22, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> Holoflash like the old Kramers.



actually?


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 22, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Blood Red like my Vixen? I think that would look totally badass on an LACS Dino custom.




Damn I love those Vs.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 22, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> How about a graphic? Like Pinhead from Hellraiser, or something like that?
> 
> Something really Badass!



That shit is badass. Yeah, graphics are cool. What about a DH graphic or something? 

_personally i'd like a last in line graphic_


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jul 22, 2008)

I HAVE IT

Color Changing paint, sensitive to Heat

Examples 







Do it do it do it


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

zakk wylde says







HAHA...






not really


----------



## petereanima (Jul 22, 2008)

if i had this chance - i'd go for some carbon/iron powder stuff and chrome parts on it...maybe a chrome pickguard too..maybe some rusty dings painted on it...like an old ford mustang/dodge charger guitar.

and it would be RGA with reversed headstock.

i like my stuff more "dark" or "metal"...not too carnival. i could never ever enter a stage with an orange/pink/lime guitar haha, but thats just me.


----------



## darren (Jul 22, 2008)

Assuming it's a Xiphos we're talking about, black with fluorescent "safety orange" bevels... gotta be safe around all those sharp edges!


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jul 22, 2008)

Lee said:


> That's completely uncalled for.



yes it is called for some one needs to put him in his place sure i like his music but he is an asshole and treats his band mates like shit divine heresy is going to be shit without tommy . he will never be happy with his band mate soon divine heresy will be broken up or be looking for a new drummer


----------



## buffa d (Jul 22, 2008)

He should make it a trippy acid green that really hurts your eyes.
And also make it glow in the dark. That would be sick


----------



## darren (Jul 22, 2008)

Actually, how about a reverse "halo" burst like some of the ones i came up with for LGM?











Or maybe a sandblasted ash finish:


----------



## loktide (Jul 22, 2008)

desert camo
arctic camo

(ignore this if it has already been posted)


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 22, 2008)

Carbon fibre effect with the Ibanez logo in a different black (ie matt on gloss or vice versa) so it's only visible under certain lighting conditions.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 22, 2008)

I think an RG with Dino's usual specs and a Giger finish would be freakin' great. That or maybe some kind of gunmetalish finish. Something industrial/high-tech.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 22, 2008)

Nazca said:


> Acrylic.
> 
> *Hides*


 
Hang on, smoked plexiglass would be quite cool or hollow filled with fake blood.......sorry getting silly now.


----------



## Diogene303 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey, 

Dino should go with the album cover art work on a new seven , or go with a design that has flames ( a red blood colour with yellow and orange flames would look killer on one of his guitars ). Or go with a purple colour that is mixed say with a light blue. 

I know he has the mex flag design on one guitar and i really think something like that or the album art work ....

I think this would be the best though the mex flag with it looking like it's all burnt at the edges and everything ...making the guitar look like it's been though a battle !. 

Diogene


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 22, 2008)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> yes it is called for some one needs to put him in his place sure i like his music but he is an asshole and treats his band mates like shit divine heresy is going to be shit without tommy . he will never be happy with his band mate soon divine heresy will be broken up or be looking for a new drummer



Then maybe you should make a thread about it and not fuck up this thread.

Anyways, what about that orange metallic copper finish or whatever it is that's on James' (Metalfiend's) KxK?


----------



## hide (Jul 22, 2008)

The colour changing with temperature idea is just crazy 

I'll say..
<---like this
Or like the lava maxxas:
ibanez87.it \ galleria \ collezioni personali \ migi \ MAXXAS MX-3MA "Jessica Rabbit"

digital camo
desert gold
Holographic / 3D ??
Maybe a combination of them: with graphics with details that change, i.e. a face with hair and eyes changing.


----------



## Leon (Jul 22, 2008)

i'll second the burnt look, or the graphic. with all those colors, might as well go for something off the wall, right?


----------



## hide (Jul 22, 2008)

I got it: desert gold with flame graphics that blend in from perspective!


----------



## Wound (Jul 22, 2008)

This one is really nice too:


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jul 22, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> How about an arched top Xiphos?



+1

candy orange body and headstock..bound white with a powder coated white lopro7 and white painted blackouts.


----------



## ultimeus (Jul 22, 2008)

Carbon fiber looks really cool.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd say the graphic of the album cover as well, or a camo finish of any kind. I fucking love camo finishes


----------



## Jazzedout (Jul 22, 2008)

Since I see Orange is a favorite here, here is what I did to my RG.
Lamborghini Orange metalic. 






I would certainly like to see Dino playing a single pickup RG in orange with black hardware dark ebony board with a divine heresy related inlay in the 12 fret area (something like his FF guitars). Maybe have some graphic between the pickup and fretboard with orange background.... Oh, and reverse matching headstock...


----------



## Thomas (Jul 22, 2008)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> yes it is called for some one needs to put him in his place sure i like his music but he is an asshole and treats his band mates like shit divine heresy is going to be shit without tommy . he will never be happy with his band mate soon divine heresy will be broken up or be looking for a new drummer


Punctuation - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now, back on topic...





Egyptian Smoke FTW.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm going with a couple other people hear and saying Orange, with white pickup, knob and pearloid binding all around.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 22, 2008)

black + orange fucking tiger stripes!


----------



## Clydefrog (Jul 22, 2008)

Some kind of purple.


----------



## Zahs (Jul 22, 2008)

Chrome or a Purple Mirror top


----------



## yevetz (Jul 22, 2008)

Natural with some inlays on a body!


----------



## lailer75 (Jul 22, 2008)

the color of Twinkies, with cream binding


----------



## noodles (Jul 22, 2008)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> A picture of a giant dick to represent him stupid asshole he is



Says the guy with the Trivium avatar.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 22, 2008)

I vote for the blood red


----------



## TimSE (Jul 22, 2008)

noodles said:


> Says the guy with the Trivium avatar.


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 22, 2008)

If he would go for a swirl, I would say maybe a swirl of the Mexican flag colors? 

OR, A splatter with those colors.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2008)

^He has a Mexican flag Ibanez already, but that was a great idea. Maybe I'll get a Texas flag Agile. 

You guys came up with some really great ideas. I'll pass this thread on and we'll see what he decides to get.


----------



## daybean (Jul 22, 2008)

just an idea but what about a seven string version of this!!!


----------



## Celiak (Jul 22, 2008)

Another vote for tangerine or paint that changes color based on temperature, like mood rings.


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 22, 2008)

ORANGE!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 22, 2008)

KillForGod said:


> Purple.


yes


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 22, 2008)

not sure if this has been posted already but - i'm obsessed with Cammo. Cammo xiphos would slay


----------



## Makelele (Jul 22, 2008)

Purple Neon - like my old 540S. That'd be the shit

Here's a pic of an RG with the finish.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2008)

Dark grey see through burst. Similar to a silverburst, but with a darker shade of grain and so the wood grain shows through. Like the old SC model with yellow...







but more like this in terms of color, maybe not as dark.....


----------



## Variant (Jul 22, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Then maybe you should make a thread about it and not fuck up this thread.
> 
> Anyways, what about that orange metallic copper finish or whatever it is that's on James' (Metalfiend's) KxK?



Yeah, Lotus calls it chrome orange... I've heard it referred to as tangerine pearl as well... whatever, my vote goes for this.


----------



## budda (Jul 22, 2008)

i call that copperhead


----------



## JerkyChid (Jul 22, 2008)

Metallic orange with black flames with flat black traced around the gloss black.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 22, 2008)

How about a swirled Xiphos?


----------



## reptillion (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.guitarshop.net/GuitarImages_i/WashburnEC29M6CrackleColoredFrontBody.jpg
http://www.ballurio.com/ITM/images/machines/ruby1.gif
crackle glaze FTW!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 22, 2008)

ultimeus said:


> Carbon fiber looks really cool.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jul 22, 2008)

A camo finish like on my ESP Viper, would look damn good on an RG.

Edit: Quick mockup:


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jul 22, 2008)

daybean said:


> just an idea but what about a seven string version of this!!!



best idea yet


----------



## demonlord78 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd go with some custom graphics like Rusty Cooleys' Dean. That paint job is insane!


----------



## Bobo (Jul 22, 2008)

darren said:


> Actually, how about a reverse "halo" burst like some of the ones i came up with for LGM?



The blue one is beasty


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 22, 2008)

Wound said:


>



Yes, this with an ebony board!! 

I also like the graphic idea... or a material-top finish!

Final suggestion: Bone. That off-white, tint of yellow, aged bone look; kind of the same color as the white, high-end basswood. Bone colored, with maybe some etching and/or shading, to make it look like it's a guitar carved out of an actual giant bone, or such. Could make the neck/fretboard look like a spine, too...


----------



## erikkn (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd have to go with a satin bloody stool finish.


----------



## Soilent1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Paint? Are you kidding? Paint sucks when you could have any damn thing you want. C'mon it's Dino. Spalted Maple, Flamed Koa, Zebra Wood, 5A Flame Maple? If ya already got every paint color known to man then why not go exotic?

They could even inlay skulls and shit out of different woods like the puzzle piece Petrucci model...

Reverse headstock and bound ebony board come standard of course!


----------



## Luan (Jul 22, 2008)

transparent?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 22, 2008)

Xenocide Graphic


----------



## hellion (Jul 23, 2008)

Surf green.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 23, 2008)

Soilent1 said:


> Paint? Are you kidding? Paint sucks when you could have any damn thing you want. C'mon it's Dino. Spalted Maple, Flamed Koa, Zebra Wood, 5A Flame Maple? If ya already got every paint color known to man then why not go exotic?
> 
> They could even inlay skulls and shit out of different woods like the puzzle piece Petrucci model...
> 
> Reverse headstock and bound ebony board come standard of course!


 
Good point as well, a natural exotic top RG would be different although is it really Dino?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 23, 2008)

I think it was mentioned earlier in the thread he didn't want a flamed/quilted top.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 23, 2008)

I second the bone suggestion.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 23, 2008)

noodles said:


> Says the guy with the Trivium avatar.



Ahahahahahahahaha 

Trivium


----------



## soldierkahn (Jul 23, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> A camo finish like on my ESP Viper, would look damn good on an RG.
> 
> Edit: Quick mockup:





hes already got a green camo one. watch the Divine Heresy 2nd jam vid


----------



## DaveCarter (Jul 23, 2008)

Trans blue, my all time favourite guitar finish  Flamed maple top with trans blue finish = yummy!!


----------



## Piledriver (Jul 23, 2008)

spalted maple will be really cool.but a nice color with lots of sparks and maple board will be even nicer


----------



## adz87 (Jul 23, 2008)

no no no. heat sensitive paint! that would be amazing! black (when its cold) to white (when its hot) would be awesome! and just think it would never look the same!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 23, 2008)

How about Glow in the dark Purple? 

Glow in the dark purple, Glow in the dark Green binding, and glow in the dark purple dot inlays.


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 23, 2008)

What if you did some kind of skull design or demon face(or something evil/putrid  ) design in negative film colors?


----------



## Celiak (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL, when I saw the tittle of this thread I was thinking Hmmmmm... he want's us to throw in some money to help bail him out of jail because he murdered Tommy or something...

What about the shape? I think he should go for an arch top, I haven't seen to many arch topped ibbies.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 23, 2008)

Anything as long as it's not a ebony topped Xiphos because I want to do that.

My vote is for a Giger + blood theme or real flames from this guy. Patrick Guyton - The Official Blackbird Airbrush Web Site


----------



## Duraesu (Jul 23, 2008)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> A picture of a giant dick to represent him stupid asshole he is




yes, that was uncalled for because this is not the thread to discuss about it... but i agree with you though... a good player with bad attitude, more common than we think =/



well, about the new color for him...


how about pink? =D i dont know if someone already said that...

hum, chrome diamond plate?

gold top?

ferrari yellow?

gloss sky blue (sort of baby blue)?

inverted sun burst?

red mirror plate ?

beer bottle tags all over it??? hehee


----------



## Shawn (Jul 23, 2008)

He should have a pimpin' silver sparkle.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 23, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Patrick Guyton - The Official Blackbird Airbrush Web Site




          

Oh my dear Lord, that is amazing!!! I vote this for EVERY GUITAR EVAR!!!!!



Oh, an grats on quitting smoking S7eve!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 23, 2008)

s7eve said:


>



Would look too much like :/






Otherwise it would kick ass.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 24, 2008)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> A picture of a giant dick to represent him stupid asshole he is


----------



## El Caco (Jul 24, 2008)

MerlinTKD said:


> Oh, an grats on quitting smoking s7eve!


 Thanks


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 24, 2008)

white and red/black swirl


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah .. a flame graphic would look bad ass


----------



## thefadedline (Jul 24, 2008)

What about a mirror finish like the JEM BMR?


----------



## budda (Jul 24, 2008)

budda said:


> as far as graphics go, i think it was the Jackson CS that did an OUTSTANDING job of real-looking flames on a Dinky or Soloist..



oh sure, someone ELSE gets the credit becuase they posted the pics of what i mentioned


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 24, 2008)

Budda, you know the number 1 rule, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 24, 2008)

I didn't read your post, I just saw a pic of a Blackmachine and thought fuck no an ebony topped Xiphos is my idea, must distract Dino.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 24, 2008)

thefadedline said:


> What about a mirror finish like the JEM BMR?



A "Reverse" BK UV would be awesome, the complete opposite:

Mirrored body, Black pickguard, Single humbucker, reversed mirrored headstock, black logo.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm... or a broken mirror finish like Dime had.. and Paul from Kiss.... 

preety bad ass if you ask me


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 25, 2008)

How about a matte electric purple satin colour with white binding around the body and headstock?


----------



## wes225 (Jul 25, 2008)

has the bastard decided yet?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 25, 2008)

wes225 said:


> has the bastard decided yet?



"wes225 can only hope to improve". Sound familiar?


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2008)

No.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jul 25, 2008)

to?


----------



## toolsound (Jul 25, 2008)

There aren't enough Magenta guitars in metal these days.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 25, 2008)

I think this would be the funniest idea ever. Could you imagine Dino strolling out onstage with this. I'd piss myself laughing. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v483/mikernaut/Gas/Jackson20USA20Custom20Shop20Kelly20.jpg *NWS!!!*

(p.s. this is not meant to be a "fat guy" joke, I just think these paintjobs are ridiculous and to see a bad ass looking established metal player on stage rocking this would be the funniest visual ever. Let's get Adam D from Killswitch to do it, he's got quite the sense of humor. It would be even funnier with you chestrockers playing one.)


seriously Jackson WTF were you thinking? and who buys these?

Or some Ideas I did and used to own. 

Albino!








Moar Neon!






**MOD MODE*

No image posting to nude pictures! If you must, link them. Do not post the image using the image tag function!

Thanks.*


----------



## El Caco (Jul 25, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> seriously Jackson WTF were you thinking? and who buys these?



If it had 7 strings I'd buy it.


----------



## Variant (Jul 25, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> Albino!



 Dude... *so* much white... _*so*_ much win!!!

Now make it say Ibanez.


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll pass along the thread to Dino tomorrow.


----------



## jrf8 (Jul 25, 2008)

tell him ill give him my input for one of his 8-strings, sounds fair? right?


----------



## wes225 (Jul 25, 2008)

what about a blue/black hexagon mesh chameleon paint? 

hexagon dots allover the body that change from black to blue
very matrixy, but cool


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2008)

I just talked to Dino and he wants to talk to Darren about a custom paintjob. He really liked some of those LGM designs. We'll see what happens!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 26, 2008)

Cant wait to see the new thing


----------



## Celiak (Jul 26, 2008)

Rick said:


> I just talked to Dino and he wants to talk to Darren about a custom paintjob. He really liked some of those LGM designs. We'll see what happens!!



Tell him  in the most respectful way possible .


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 26, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Tell him  in the most respectful way possible .





yes, exactly!


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2008)

I will.


----------



## budda (Jul 27, 2008)

wait, our darren?


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Jul 27, 2008)

What about the new Corvette orange? I think it has a light coat of black over the orange, so it looks like a burnt orange. Love that color.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 27, 2008)

Rick said:


> I just talked to Dino and he wants to talk to Darren about a custom paintjob. He really liked some of those LGM designs. We'll see what happens!!



That's pretty fucking epic. 

Dino should join us


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 27, 2008)

Dino doesn't seem like the forum going type. Besides, if he did sign up, he'd probably get so pelted with fan stuff that we'd scare him away like we did to Chris Broderick.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 27, 2008)

Chris posted here? I must have missed him


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 27, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Chris posted here? I must have missed him



day 1 = 1600 PM's
day 2 = Good bye


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Michael (Jul 27, 2008)

Olive green:


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2008)

budda said:


> wait, our darren?



Yes, our Darren.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 27, 2008)

Rick said:


> Yes, our Darren.



I thought Darren just did mockups and web design?


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2008)

He does. 

He'll do a design and I assume Dino will pass it along to LACS for the paint job.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> He does.
> 
> He'll do a design and I assume Dino will pass it along to LACS for the paint job.



Cool


----------



## darren (Jul 28, 2008)

FYI, i've also done this for Rob Balducci. Working with him and Kevan, i've done a whole whack of ideas for him that were submitted to LACS and then to Ibanez corporate to get the "yea" or "nay". 

I helped visualize his "sour apple burst" guitar, which really helped the LACS get the burst exactly how Rob envisioned:





I also did his latest "GT" guitar, which was just finished:









Right now, i'm mainly doing it for the visibility with LACS and to help out some cool musicians. Ideally, i would like to be getting paid to do this by Ibanez, Gibson, Fender, etc. as part of their Artist Relations department, helping their artists nail down their exact instrument design, specs and details before it goes to the build process.


----------



## Wound (Jul 28, 2008)

You do some awesome work Darren, the color ideas for the LGM guitars are awesome!
Can't wait to see what you come up with for Dino


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 28, 2008)

Good work, Darren!  When I get famous and want a fantastic custom finish, I'll be in touch.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2008)

Those look sick, Darren.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd honestly buy that GT S series guitar Darren, if it came with a ebony/rosewood board. Great job man. Excellent work.


----------

